# Dating an elgin ?



## kz1000 (Aug 18, 2008)

Any ideas on vintage of my recent Elgin find, tank is repro, as is Harley Davidson badge, 28" wood wheels (metal clad, wood?)  Rick


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 18, 2008)

*elgin*

what makes you so sure tanks a repop?


----------



## kz1000 (Aug 19, 2008)

Galvanized, I would think the original were steel, Rick


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 19, 2008)

I think if I were to date a bike, I'd date something a bit younger - with more curves.  

Seriously - the tank doesn't look tp be reproduction; if anything, I'd call the galvanized coating out as proof that it's period - correct.  fuel tanks from the 'teens and '20's were often galvanized to prevent internal rusting; my Model T tank in the hotrod is just that.  

If anything - the tank may be a period aftermarket piece - an accessory a kid would add to make his bike look more like a motorcycle. Doesn't look like an H-D badge, either - but something made to look like an H-D.

If the wheels belong on the bike, I'd guess teens; otherwise early 20's.  Was looking thru some pix of my last trip to the Bike Museum in New Bremen OH, and they had a H-D motobike on display from the mid teens (1914?  1917?) with wood wheels, but the later moto bikes from the 20's had steelies.

It's really nice, BTW.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 19, 2008)

*reply*

you must be desperate if you want to take that an a date. Try a peppy, curvy bike. RRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## sensor (Aug 19, 2008)

well im kind of interested in the (MANUFACTURE) date also...as its the same as mine(i do know its from the 20's just havent nailed down the exact year yet)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 4, 2008)

chuckspeed said:


> I think if I were to date a bike, I'd date something a bit younger - with more curves.






> you must be desperate if you want to take that an a date. Try a peppy, curvy bike. RRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



allright enough granny bashing, besides she looks good for her age:eek: 
Scott


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 20, 2008)

The spammer did dig this thread up for me....
What are the hubs on the bike?  I'm working on a Zenith motobike with a New Departure Model A coaster hub, and a New Departure SM front hub.  Both of these are listed as "out of production" in the 1938 Island Bicycle Supply catalog. Decades ago I was told that the New Departure Model A was from the 1910's, Model B and C from the 1920's, and Model D from the 1930's on up through the 1950's. The bike I'm looking at is identical to the 1926 Meade at
http://www.nostalgic.net/index.asp?S=arc/bicycles/1926+Mead+Ranger+1.jpg
that also has a ND Model A.  Back before "just in time" production, manufacturers had mammoth stocks of product available that could take years to use up- see how many NOS brake parts are still showing up- but the hubs used could still provide a clue.


----------

